# 20 gallon tank stocking ideas



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

I need ideas for stocking my 20 gallon tank. I would like to breed different fish in it. Thanks


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are looking to breed, I'd say livebearers such as Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails, Endlers and Platys. They are beautiful fish and very easy to breed. They come in many different colors, especially Guppies.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

You could do guppies and mollies, but that's BORING. Everyone has those fish.

Why not try some tetras?  There are all different types.

OR

Put a lot of fake/real plants in the tank and a few caves and get DWARF PUFFERS


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

It all really depends on the difficulty of breeding you're looking for.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Breeding tetras can be a daunting task..........Getting your water to a lower Ph to trigger a spawn is not the easiest thing to pull off, plus you will need a way to keep them from eating their eggs...........Alot more to breeding tetras than just putting them in a seperate tank....For a beginner, i suggest livebearers............Make sure you have an extra tank or 2 for all the fry to grow up in......Good Luck!


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

As for the second tanks to grow fry in, if they start off with only two or three and only save some of the babies, they'll be fine for a little while. THEN they'll start needing another tank.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

i want to breed some thing harder than livebarers


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

You could breed Bettas, but that requires a lot of money, space and time.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nah, how bought zebra daniomo's, are they easy to breed


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I could answer that. Anyone else?


----------



## Sageo3000 (Apr 23, 2009)

6998 said:


> Nah, how bought zebra daniomo's, are they easy to breed


you'll need a separate tank that is small and has a shallow water level. People usually use a marble gravel. and you'll need hella small food for the fry. A smaller tank makes it easier to change the water. The water gets pretty messy when fish spawn. not too hard to do.


----------

